# Off topic - Eurovision 2007



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Alright ladies, it's that time of the year again.  Have your boarding cards and passports ready for the Festival of Eurovision 2007!!  The flipper household is positively agog with excitment and we will be decking out our living room with the traditional eurovision bunting in readiness for our annual party.

Join me in the departure lounge of fun and brace yourselves for Scootch. I don't think they've a snow balls chance in hell of winning but I do fancy the Swiss Vampires (subject to the performance on the night) and for me, Andorra and France also look like good each way bets.

In the immortal words of Father Dougal McGuire of Father Ted, I think I've got that Eurovision fever.




PS     ....your nearest exits are here, here and here......


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

flip,


....and I have  my lifejacket on but promise not to inflate it until I am outside the plane! I'm trying hard to get with the fever, hunny, but so far, I'm not 'feelin it, baby'!.....

MM xxxxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

[fly]*SHRIEEEEEEK!!!*[/fly]

_Emcee screams loudly and hobbles down the garage, rips the door off its hinges in her haste, dons her skid lid revs up and rides far, far away only to return when its all over....._


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

The whole of Europe hates us anyway! I reckon it will be a NIL POINT!!!! 
Scooch will probably win - it's pure cheese!
Munch x

P.S sorry to gatecrash!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

hey missed it as i was off at Bryan Adams. how did Ireland fare? Did we win again?!!!!  We had a great run in the 90s!!!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

F

Still running a sweepstake?

MM xxxx

ps will send book stuff...


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Ba-ba-da, Ba-ba-da, Ba-da-da-ba, ba-da 
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah 
Ba-ba-da, Ba-ba-da, Ba-da-da-ba, ba-da

All together now.....one more G&T and you will not feel a thing.



PS Ah the blessed Jonny Logan IE, the man is a genius.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Johnny Logan- i loved him!!! Remember being sooo upset because no-one would travel 60 miles with me to see him. Wonder what he is up to now?


----------



## mb05 (Apr 12, 2005)

http://www.johnnylogan.net/

found this for you!

*This post contains an unconfirmed link and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey mbo5- thanx for that. checked it out. He actually has been very busy. Good for him!!!


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Well what can I say? Andorra and the Swiss Vampires went out in the semi finals,  gutted.

The odd bod from Ukraine is now looking like a good bet.

The bunting is out and the vino is ready. Bring on Saturday night!


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I think Mr Ukraine will win it! 
Won't be watching it though - I've ran hobbled away on my trusty Betty, remember??!

Thank goodness its Friday


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok, cut out the laughter right now!!!  Ireland came last!!! What a disgrace!!!! All i can say is that we havw won lots before- just as bloody well!!!


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Having seen the various impressions of Mr/Mrs Ukraine today at work I am glad I went out on Saturday night! LOL!

Chin up IE - there there <pats IE's hand and mops her brow> did you see the sight of the UK? Enough said!


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

I did not see the contest, did not want to! But I did see Scootch on TV last week. I  loved the ironic 80's look, especiallly the Tangoed gay flight attendant! But did not whoever chooses these entries  realise that our European friends dread the arrival of flag waving Brits? And after Iraq? A less bulldog entry may have been in order!

LOL!

Jq xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Can't resist a few words on this... 

We never have a hope in hell of winning, because we always vote 'fairly', as does Ireland our only ally. All those little Eastern European states all vote for each other. In the Eurovision we really are an island race. And yep - they all hate us anyway...

Bernie

P.S. I don't blame them though – was our entry an add for BA or something? (Are they that desperate!!??)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

We should do like the Italians and not bother taking part.  What's the point?  Virtually null points year after year


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

I know I'm going to sound like a complete anorak but here goes:

If you eliminate all the neighbourly voting of the eastern European nations would you believe that the results are almost identical? First, second and third are the same and 4th and 5th reverse themselves so that means that the winners were actually the most popular of the western European voting nations.

We came at the bottom but so did France and we have diametrically opposed positions on Iraq so is that really a factor?

If you're relegated to the Semi Finals you have a significantly better chance of winning because you get to air your act twice and the voting public have already bought in.

And we won £65 on Miss Odd Bod from Serbia!

Saddo stats over and done with.  

flipper

PS For whatever reason I think if the UK put up ColdPlay we'd still be in the bottom 5!


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh my GOD!

How do you know all that stuff?


----------

